# DRAWN!!



## MN_waterfowler

got drawn this year for spring time!

so psyched for it. got turkeys on the land now so i'm kinda confident in my spot. i know i got til may but i'm pumped NOW. hope i get lucky this year.......


----------



## WingedShooter7

congrats man :beer:


----------



## Shu

Just got drawn also - cool. This will be my first time in MN and my second season overall. Still looking for that first bird......


----------



## tumblebuck

No MN turkey for me this year. Might have to try for one of the surplus licenses.

Drawn for a WI tag, though.

Shu, what unit you hunting?


----------



## ohio

i feel for you guys that have to get drawn because in hoio you just buy a tag and liscense....you only get drawn for early hunts or controlled hunts....but i guess drawings limits the guns in the woods....so i figure its safer


----------



## tumblebuck

It's not a safety issue. We just don't have the turkey population to allow everyone to hunt.


----------



## Shu

tumblebuck said:


> No MN turkey for me this year. Might have to try for one of the surplus licenses.
> 
> Drawn for a WI tag, though.
> 
> Shu, what unit you hunting?


236 F in MN

37 in WI the last week of the season

Where are you hunting in WI?


----------



## WARDEN247

Just got drawn myself. This will be my fist season hunting Tom's. I am excited!


----------



## MN_waterfowler

shu.

my dad also got drawn for 236. his season is E i've been out to that area and i like what i saw. my zone is 225F. any tips or names of landowners will be appreciated.


----------



## Shu

MN_waterfowler said:


> shu.
> 
> my dad also got drawn for 236. his season is E i've been out to that area and i like what i saw. my zone is 225F. any tips or names of landowners will be appreciated.


Just moved out to the area last fall so I am getting used to the area. If I run across any good spots I'll shoot you a PM. Good luck.


----------



## Madison

not this year for me either.. 

We figured since we got it last year in MN we wouldnt get it two years in a row..


----------



## MN_waterfowler

thanks shu,

my dad has some spots out there where he has had luck in the past. but it is always good to have more 

any landowners for the 225 zone would be good too.


----------



## Shu

There are extra tags available in many zones mainly in the mid to late season. Check the DNR website for details.


----------



## Jeff Zierden

I got drawn this season also. :lol: For you guys who didn't get drawn buy a bow tag over the counter and give it try. You get 14 days instead of 5 or 7. Another benefit is that if you dont' get a bird you will get the chance to learn alot about your area and the birds.


----------

